# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Girlfriend dumped me this Thursday... For a guy with a full head of hair

## Kudu

Okay, so I've been dating this really pretty blonde haired, blue eyed girl for a few months and we had been friends before for about a year. I hate smug assholes so I'm not trying to brag, but I'd  like to say that I'm a fairly interesting guy. Also not unattractive other than my hair really. I'm working toward a pilots license and an EMT certification, I've got a scuba certification, and I'm a pretty decent guitar player. I go and see a lot of small time concerts and bands on the weekend in the city I live close to, and I do a lot of camping and kayaking trips in the summer. Yet, the bitch ditches me for a dude who is kind of fat, doesn't have a job or direction in life, and only cares about his car and his XBox. Yet, he has hair, and she told me she wished I could do something about my hair but I told her there was only so much I could do. I'm sure that wasn't the only factor but damn guys I treated her like an angel. Way better than I should have I guess. Whatever, I think she'll regret it. Sorry for the rant guys but why do so many people judge on looks alone? Even if it's just a couple of flaws?

----------


## fred970

Look for hypergamy and women on Google. You'll understand.

Women have no self-awareness and will worship dudes who are utter losers, to us only, for them, they're perfect. 

"He plays the Xbox and tunes his can for now, but he'll get something going for him, you'll see!"

I've seen it so many times man. Not to brag either, but I consider myself a really great guy, I've been with more or less 30 girls in my life. 

And they're all, I repeat all the same. They only like you for what you'll bring to the table, for the benefits they can get from you. Never for who you are.

Every guy who truly knows (Western) women will hate them to some degree, there is no way around that. 

I've been ditched for a tall dark stranger with a full head of hair too. I've seen it with my own eyes. 

My only problem is (was? My hair transplant is coming in nicely) my hair. And unfortunately, I see women won't forget this particular flaw.

Apparently, you can be fat, short, have no hygiene, no direction in life, play video games all the time, and women will still want to be with you. 

But don't you dare being bald!

----------


## baldozer

> Look for hypergamy and women on Google. You'll understand.
> 
> Women have no self-awareness and will worship dudes who are utter losers, to us only, for them, they're perfect. 
> 
> "He plays the Xbox and tunes his can for now, but he'll get something going for him, you'll see!"
> 
> I've seen it so many times man. Not to brag either, but I consider myself a really great guy, I've been with more or less 30 girls in my life. 
> 
> And they're all, I repeat all the same. They only like you for what you'll bring to the table, for the benefits they can get from you. Never for who you are.
> ...


 No, short is way worse than being bald. Bald at least appears masculine and powerful, but a short guy looks too weak. Not sure about being fat, but that doesn't seem to be that much of a dealbreaker, because one could always lose weight anyhow.

----------


## Kudu

Thanks guys for replying. I'm not tall by any means, I'm about average, 5 11' but that guy is about the same height as me anyway. He's also got long douche bag hair that makes this guy look like a kid. I have a tapered, blond, jude law-like hair style and a beard. You're dead on about women Fred, and the reason this one really got to me is that I thought she was different. She thought I was a badass and wanted to do what I did and have fun. Toward the end of our 6 month relationship and you could hardly get her out of her house or get her to look up from her phone. Give me a couple of weeks and I'll probably find someone else. Just the fact that hair was an issue really messes with me. I have pretty high standards personality wise and looks wise, which sounds hypocritical but if an average looking chick really impresses me somehow, I'll go for her. I have standards but I'm not shallow.

----------


## Jazz1

I hate girls liked that, I bet she wore make up? Should have wiped her face clean with Kleenex just to remind her she ain't nothing special.

----------


## baldozer

> I hate girls liked that, I bet she wore make up? Should have wiped her face clean with Kleenex just to remind her she ain't nothing special.


 Ya, and probably she bleached her hair blonde and wore blue contact lenses too.

----------


## HairIsLife

This you OP ? http://www.reddit.com/r/confession/c...y_how_much_my/

There you have it folks, this is what I've been saying the WHOLE TIME. Looks will ALWAYS triumph over education and/or personality. Sorry about your loss OP, if you haven't figured it out yet, balding is a big no no in today's society.

----------


## Sogeking

Srry man. Don't have anything else to say. The worst thing once a man starts balding the only women that are interested to him are not those he finds interesting when attractiveness comes to mind.

----------


## baldozer

> This you OP ? http://www.reddit.com/r/confession/c...y_how_much_my/
> 
> There you have it folks, this is what I've been saying the WHOLE TIME. Looks will ALWAYS triumph over education and/or personality. Sorry about your loss OP, if you haven't figured it out yet, balding is a big no no in today's society.


 That is right, baldness is a death sentence. Now go and kill yourself! Your whining is so annoying.

----------


## HairIsLife

> That is right, baldness is a death sentence. Now go and kill yourself! Your whining is so annoying.


 Oh man, I really wish you were nearby so I could knock some sense into you.

----------


## thechamp

The fact is all women are whores and have no empathy , this is a fact and god forbid if I ever have kids and have a daughter!!!

----------


## sdsurfin

> Thanks guys for replying. I'm not tall by any means, I'm about average, 5 11' but that guy is about the same height as me anyway. He's also got long douche bag hair that makes this guy look like a kid. I have a tapered, blond, jude law-like hair style and a beard. You're dead on about women Fred, and the reason this one really got to me is that I thought she was different. She thought I was a badass and wanted to do what I did and have fun. Toward the end of our 6 month relationship and you could hardly get her out of her house or get her to look up from her phone. Give me a couple of weeks and I'll probably find someone else. Just the fact that hair was an issue really messes with me. I have pretty high standards personality wise and looks wise, which sounds hypocritical but if an average looking chick really impresses me somehow, I'll go for her. I have standards but I'm not shallow.


 
She sounds like a loser.  And I'm hoping everyone on this thread is under 25, cause you all sound like teenagers.  Someone intelligent is not going to care if you're going bald.  Maybe 20 year old girls care (some of them), but once you get to be in your late twenties girls with any sense (hot and not hot) won't give a ****. The girl who dumped you will end up living in a trailer with her loser husband who will probably beat her.  You sound like a productive and great guy, juts forget about your hair and live your life and get shit done, and someone who is worth your time will materialize. It never fails, you just have to retain your self esteem and do good things.  Judging by the misogyny and completely ridiculous attitudes on here, I'm surprised any of you have ever been with a woman, and if you have I feel sorry for them.

----------


## HairIsLife

> Someone intelligent is not going to care if you're going bald.


 Jesus, what a stupid thing to say. So every girl that cares about a guy balding is automatically not intelligent ? LOL. 

Some of you guys on this forum...

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I don't have a problem with the girl deciding to leave.  Is it effed up?  Yes it is, but it would have been worse if she left after a long term relationship.  Be happy she didn't waste any more of your time.  We all have our standards and she has the right to have hers.  She might not like bald guys and you might not like women with small tits and no ass.  There are plenty of women out there that are looking for guys with something going for them, find and spend time with those.

----------


## sdsurfin

> Jesus, what a stupid thing to say. So every girl that cares about a guy balding is automatically not intelligent ? LOL. 
> 
> Some of you guys on this forum...


 All I need to do is read your username to know you're a moron. And yes, any girl that bases whether or not she wants to stay with her boyfriend on his hair situation is likely an idiot. As I don't know these people, she could have left for any number of reasons that could be perfectly good ones.  Maybe its because her boyfriend was on hair loss forums all the time and his insecurity about it bleeds through to his general way of carrying himself.  Not every girl that has a preference for a lot of hair is an idiot, but any girl who has that as a deciding factor on whether they stay with someone is definitely shallow and probably dumb, especially if the guy is productive and a good partner otherwise.  If someone intelligent loves you, they aren't gonna leave you because of hair.  Not every intelligent woman will give a bald guy a chance in the first place, but most will, and most women don't judge handsomeness and attractiveness based on hair.  


I say this girl sounds like a loser because she clearly has nothing going on for herself. Someone who sits around in their apartment and does nothing does not sound lil a worthwhile human to spend time with.  Also the fact that she left him for a guy who is a mess- pretty clear red flag that she a) has insecurity issues and b) is a waste of space herself.  I know NO women at the age of 30 that will have anything to do with a guy who is doing nothing with his life.  Only 18 year old girls want to make guys into projects. by their mid 20s girls want to be taken care of or at least have a partner who is equally as ambitious and productive. hair is a miniscule concern.  Women are not all whores and in fact they are much more accepting than men of physical flaws, and the fact that young women will have faith in someone and try to better them shouldn't be seen as something counting against them. Every woman will run out of patience if a guy is being a loser, but very few will be shallow enough to leave someone because of the way their hair looks.  Either way good riddance to bad rubbish.  Maybe your next girl is even hotter or not as hot, but hopefully she's a lot better for you and a lot more deep.

----------


## sdsurfin

> Jesus, what a stupid thing to say. So every girl that cares about a guy balding is automatically not intelligent ? LOL. 
> 
> Some of you guys on this forum...


 Also "caring" is relative. Sure, I will probably "care" when my next girlfriend or wife gets old and starts to get wrinkles and her breasts sag. Aging sucks to see in ourselves as well as in others.  But I'm not going to leave her for it.  Balding is even less of an issue for most women, because it literally happens to almost every man at some point, and is not really a sign of aging or even particularly unattractive to most women.  You have a much better chance of turning your mate off by getting fat or having bad teeth or hygiene or getting old in a million other ways.  Anyway if you're as young as you sound I wouldn't worry about it much.  In five years time there will most probably be much better treatments, replicel is just one example of advancements that are still being worked on (everyone looks at something like adorns and thinks its a disaster, but the fact is its just a hiccup in a chain of advancements and knowledge).  And in ten you'll still be young (many of my friends are more handsome in their 40s, especially to women, than they were as twenty somethings) and there's a good chance they'll have something really game-changing.  I don't think they are too far off with hair cloning, and for me it'll be kinda too late, but stem cell remedies are relatively on our doorstep in many areas of medicine.  And if it doesn't pan out until we are old, then **** it, just be bald and don't think about it too much, millions of men have done great things and lived happy lives bald before you.  just one of many shitty things in life that you must endure in order to be happy, and unless you're very lucky, probably not nearly the worst.

----------


## HairIsLife

> All I need to do is read your username to know you're a moron.


 And all I need to do is read your username to know you're a gay fag who surfs in San Diego. For a guy who is nearly 100% positive that a cure isn't coming in his lifetime, you sure spend ALOT of time on this forum. I don't really care to read your paragraphs cause you repeat the same shit every post so I'm sure I already read what you typed. Good luck to you sir.

----------


## FlightTL

OP, you might have a point. I've been rejected because of my looks more times than number of atoms in this universe...

I am not handsome, and with hair loss, I look very old, and no woman wants anything to do with me....

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> OP, you might have a point. I've been rejected because of my looks more times than number of atoms in this universe...
> 
> I am not handsome, and with hair loss, I look very old, and no woman wants anything to do with me....


 Then go after older women and get laid today!

----------


## FlightTL

> Then go after older women and get laid today!


 Great advice! I never thought of that....Thanks cat man!

----------


## hellouser

> Okay, so I've been dating this really pretty blonde haired, blue eyed girl for a few months and we had been friends before for about a year. I hate smug assholes so I'm not trying to brag, but I'd  like to say that I'm a fairly interesting guy. Also not unattractive other than my hair really. I'm working toward a pilots license and an EMT certification, I've got a scuba certification, and I'm a pretty decent guitar player. I go and see a lot of small time concerts and bands on the weekend in the city I live close to, and I do a lot of camping and kayaking trips in the summer. Yet, the bitch ditches me for a dude who is kind of fat, doesn't have a job or direction in life, and only cares about his car and his XBox. Yet, he has hair, and she told me she wished I could do something about my hair but I told her there was only so much I could do. I'm sure that wasn't the only factor but damn guys I treated her like an angel. Way better than I should have I guess. Whatever, I think she'll regret it. Sorry for the rant guys but why do so many people judge on looks alone? Even if it's just a couple of flaws?


 It'll take her 15 years to realize how much of a f.vck up she is. Don't chase her... obviously not worth it.

----------


## Kudu

Thanks guys, you are spot on most of the things about her lol. She's a natural blond and she doesn't have contacts, she doesn't really have nice tits or that much of an ass, she used to be really self conscious about it, still is to some degree. I told her that it doesn't really matter to me and that she was still really attractive, I'm looking for more than just a piece of ass, I have a good physique and confident around people so getting laid really isn't a problem right now. I'm looking for someone who will go and have a good time with me and not be obsessed with her damn phone all the time. I'm bummed out about it, and the hair comment kinda hurt, but I'm going to try and focus on work and school now and try and forget about women for a while. It's incredibly hard to find a mature girl in high school. The thing is, my hair hasn't really gotten any worse than when we started dating I've been a NW 3 for two years now, if I can maintain that I'll be fine.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> This you OP ? http://www.reddit.com/r/confession/c...y_how_much_my/
> Sorry about your loss OP, if you haven't figured it out yet, balding is a big no no in today's society.


 Loss?  I don't view losing something/someone shallow and superficial as a loss.  I had to wait a long time for my wife (married for 25 years).  A great woman is well worth the wait.  Look it up... Many women find bald men attractive.  Success is the sweetest for of revenge.  Pilot's license?... I know someone whose life is a little work and mostly play.  He flies a private jet all over the world.  Lots of time on his hands in exotic places.  Don't settle for a woman damaged on the inside.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant, 1045 Powers Place, Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## hellouser

> Loss?  I don't view losing something/someone shallow and superficial as a loss.  I had to wait a long time for my wife (married for 25 years).  A great woman is well worth the wait.  Look it up... *Many women find bald men attractive.*  Success is the sweetest for of revenge.  Pilot's license?... I know someone whose life is a little work and mostly play.  He flies a private jet all over the world.  Lots of time on his hands in exotic places.  Don't settle for a woman damaged on the inside.


 10,000 women is many.

10,000 out of 10,000,000 is NOT many. Let's not kid ourselves, the vast majority of women find baldness extremely repulsive.

----------


## HairIsLife

> Many women find bald men attractive.


 There's nothing attractive about a bald man, sorry. If you were a good looking girl, would you go out of your way to date a bald man when there's plenty of guys around with full heads of hair ? Probably not. Let's not kid ourselves here. The woman would be making a serious exception for that  one bald man, whether she admits it or not. It's like going to the dealership to buy a car, you find two of the same ones but one is full of dents and the other is in mint condition, which one would you choose ?

----------


## baldozer

> There's nothing attractive about a bald man, sorry. If you were a good looking girl, would you go out of your way to date a bald man when there's plenty of guys around with full heads of hair ? Probably not. Let's not kid ourselves here. The woman would be making a serious exception for that  one bald man, whether she admits it or not. It's like going to the dealership to buy a car, you find two of the same ones but one is full of dents and the other is in mint condition, which one would you choose ?


 Hair is about 10% of the looks, the rest is face. I see many guys with hair who are ugly, and I see many bald guys who look good. For example, do you think Zidane or Fredrik Ljungbreg are bad looking. On the other hand, look at Maradona. He has a full head of dark thick hair, but was still once voted the ugliest footballer. Zidane, on the other hand was once rated the sexiest footballer. Although, he still has some hair in front, but I think he would look as good with no hair at all.

----------


## baldozer

> 10,000 women is many.
> 
> 10,000 out of 10,000,000 is NOT many. Let's not kid ourselves, the vast majority of women find baldness extremely repulsive.


 I'm not a woman, but I think Zidane, Fredrik Ljungberg, Dwayne Jonson etc. all look fantastic bald. Face is more important than hair. If you have a good looking face, you win, bald or not.

----------


## Kudu

We both are in the same grade (seniors) in high school so we both have the same government  teacher. The guy is 26, NW 7 with a shaved head, has a short beard, and about 6 2'. Ironically, this girl finds him extremely attractive almost to the point of hitting on him at one point (before we dated). He's a really cool guy with a witty personality and we get along well, so I can understand how a chick would find him attractive. I don't think it was all about hair, but it's definitely related. I feel that I'm pretty mature for my age, between my hobbies, education, and job. I act a little more professional than your typical 17 year old jock or hipster loser. Most of my friends are early 20s, I don't know why, it's just the people I get along with. To most people, I look about 20-22 years old. I don't know if it's the fact that I look older so I act older or the fact that hair loss has humbled me and helped me grow up. Either way, if she wants a boy instead of a man that's fine by me, but you gotta grow up some time.

----------


## HairIsLife

> I'm not a woman, but I think Zidane, Fredrik Ljungberg, Dwayne Jonson etc. all look fantastic bald. Face is more important than hair. If you have a good looking face, you win, bald or not.


 True, your face needs to ooze masculinity though. I have strong cheekbones and a good jaw (I've posted my pictures on *** before) but I'm only 5'8. My height is embarrassing therefore I NEED to compensate with hair. 

Being bald *and* short is a death sentence.

----------


## jksl

> True, your face needs to ooze masculinity though. I have strong cheekbones and a good jaw (I've posted my pictures on *** before) but I'm only 5'8. My height is embarrassing therefore I NEED to compensate with hair. 
> 
> Being bald *and* short is a death sentence.


 A true death sentence is being bald, short, fat (George Costanza) and having a micropenis.   Also, this sounds terrible, but people who are mentally handicapped whether girl or guy will find it tremendously difficult to get the 8, 9, and 10s.

----------


## HairIsLife

> A true death sentence is being bald, short, fat


 I'm all three of those, where can I pick up my award ?

----------


## jksl

> I'm all three of those, where can I pick up my award ?


 Yeah, but you also have a micropenis?

----------


## HairIsLife

> Yeah, but you also have a micropenis?


 Well considering I can't see it without a telescope, I think it's safe to assume so.

----------


## jksl

> Well considering I can't see it without a telescope, I think it's safe to assume so.


 Okay, you get the award....

----------


## Sogeking

> Thanks guys, you are spot on most of the things about her lol. She's a natural blond and she doesn't have contacts, she doesn't really have nice tits or that much of an ass, she used to be really self conscious about it, still is to some degree. I told her that it doesn't really matter to me and that she was still really attractive, I'm looking for more than just a piece of ass, I have a good physique and confident around people so getting laid really isn't a problem right now. I'm looking for someone who will go and have a good time with me and not be obsessed with her damn phone all the time. I'm bummed out about it, and the hair comment kinda hurt, but I'm going to try and focus on work and school now and try and forget about women for a while. It's incredibly hard to find a *mature girl in high school*. The thing is, my hair hasn't really gotten any worse than when we started dating I've been a NW 3 for two years now, if I can maintain that I'll be fine.


 High school? High SCHOOL???
Man there is your problem, it is extremely hard to find a mature girl in high school... Damn when  I remember girls from my high school. Only few were worth dating regardless of looks... And when you take looks into account those were taken or not interested...
I can't tell you which woman will find you or not find you attractive but as you get older you will find that women also get more mature...

----------


## FlightTL

> Thanks guys, you are spot on most of the things about her lol. She's a natural blond and she doesn't have contacts, she doesn't really have nice tits or that much of an ass, she used to be really self conscious about it, still is to some degree. I told her that it doesn't really matter to me and that she was still really attractive, I'm looking for more than just a piece of ass, I have a good physique and confident around people so getting laid really isn't a problem right now. I'm looking for someone who will go and have a good time with me and not be obsessed with her damn phone all the time. I'm bummed out about it, and the hair comment kinda hurt, but I'm going to try and focus on work and school now and try and forget about women for a while. It's incredibly hard to find a mature girl in high school. The thing is, my hair hasn't really gotten any worse than when we started dating I've been a NW 3 for two years now, if I can maintain that I'll be fine.


 When you find a good woman, hold on to her...Do NOT waste your 20s like me. Learn from a sad human being.

----------


## baldduders

I am 5" 7" bald, starting losing my hair in high school. i am 35 and have seen enough. I have never been without female company and my current relationship is years with a very attractive women, all of my girlfriends were over average attractive, some were very hot.. I am also skinny and hairy lol, i even have a little bit of a deformity on my body, and and have always been a bit of a bum you could say.. I do have a good looking face i have been told but i don't think women are as caught up about looks as men think, they really like a guy to be theres and so you find lots of slimy, great shape, long hair, dudes really can't get laid for the life of them after 25 , let alone a girlfriend because they are assholes, sure some do but you know. I guess am a pretty nice guy, I try to be as Alpha as i can, women like a tough guy, can strong and brave and not big or have hair, and have developed my talents and stuff as much as I can as I have always felt like I had to prove myself.

I would say being bald is about as bad as a women having small boobs..  There is tons of hot girls with small boobs but what guy doesn't mind some small boobs if the girl is right..
I would say being short is about like a women that has a  big butt... there is tons of hotties with big butts.

i am straight but i also know a short bald guy is one of the most sought after for gay men, just saying.

Sexual attraction isn't some superficial TV brainwashed, porn watching, bull crap.. it's more like hard to describe and a chemical reaction in your brain, that's why you know you look at some strange looking women and get a raging hardon cause they just are..

So maybe dude, look for a decent women, one that is mature enough to handle a little bald guy, they most probably won't be your typical yuppie chick you might have to start going to burning man or other alternative scenes to start to mingle with beautiful outcast women.

1st of all guys - WORK ON YOUR SELF, nobody wants to date a miserable asshole.. you got to feel good and lucky just to be alive and starting doing useful interesting things before you complain about your hair !

----------


## Cr779

Wow, jesus I haven't been here in months and I just stopped to pop my head in after feeling a little down about my still progressing hair loss. Surprisingly this thread has cheered me up because seeing some people blow this shit out of proportion really knocks some sense into me. Man to think how much of a deal I used to make out of this.

But anyway, what I meant to post. I'm a guy who started balding at 20 and is now 23 and approaching a norwood 3 or I dunno something close its hard to tell I have curly hair and a weird pattern of loss. Point being, when hair is wet or in the wrong light, or messed up by touching it too much you can tell my hairline is receding and thinning.

I have a girlfriend, she knows I'm balding. She's known for probably 8 or 9 months now(I told her I was balding and asked if she cared). We've been together for 14 months. She doesn't give a single ****. I mean, sure she likes my hair and is sad that I'm losing it. But it doesn't actually bother her in a "lets be serious here" kinda way. She just said "when it starts to get really bad please shave it" which I said was my plan anyway. We're even planning on moving in together in another year, once we have some money saved up and she continually tells me how much she loves me and how "I'm a keeper" and how happy I make her.

She's also 23 and if I do say so myself really hot. I've been told by just about all my friends and family that I did really well for myself and that she's a keeper(both looks and personality).

So this whole "girls will always choose looks" or "being bald is a death sentence" and "only ugly girls or girls in their 30's will date a bald guy" stuff is pure crap. I have 3 other friends all more bald than I am and only a year or two older who all have girlfriends as well. And each of those girls is average at worst(average not being a bad thing either). Like those guys said, find a smart girl with a good head on her shoulders and she'll think about more than if you have hair or not.

----------


## HairIsLife

Interesting posts. Some days I really don't know what to believe, is this negative perception just all a bunch of shit that I made up and told myself to believe, or does it actually happen in real life ? Some of you say after 25 women don't really give a shit, is that really true ? What else do you have to bring to the table for them to overlook such a cosmetic flaw ? 

You can't compare small boobs to hair because the chest doesn't affect the face, so even with a big or small chest, the face remains the same whereas with balding, it completely f*cks up what you had going for you, or maybe that's just in my head too. I don't really know what to think about all this shit anymore.

----------


## hairlosskills

I cant speak for every girl. But the younger women i know are very vocal about there attraction to a nice head of hair.

----------


## FlightTL

> I cant speak for every girl. But the younger women i know are very vocal about there attraction to a nice head of hair.


 I have been rejected all my life by women. So, yes, they hated my hair loss with a passion. I can't pull off the Kelly Slater or Vin Diesel look....

----------


## HairIsLife

> I have been rejected all my life by women. So, yes, they hated my hair loss with a passion. I can't pull off the Kelly Slater or Vin Diesel look....


 That's cause you're a fat weak bastard. 

You need to lose a lot of weight and lose the weak attitude. If you let people walk on you, they will.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> That's cause you're a fat weak bastard. 
> 
> You need to lose a lot of weight and lose the weak attitude. If you let people walk on you, they will.


 Harsh, but yeah.

----------


## FlightTL

> That's cause you're a fat weak bastard. 
> 
> You need to lose a lot of weight and lose the weak attitude. If you let people walk on you, they will.


 You make me sad.

----------


## HairIsLife

> You make me sad.


 <3

----------


## baldduders

> I cant speak for every girl. But the younger women i know are very vocal about there attraction to a nice head of hair.


 Well to bad for them then, how many women you need anyways ? Of course most times the young girls would rather a nice head of hair, until they fall in love with a bald guy ...  

You guys are giving women to much power over you and your insecurities, gees.. smarten up and go develop the other parts of your body, mind and interesting factor, those things are what you can change about yourself.. 

Most women just want a big list of things.

Dealing with a pretty strong feminist culture around them, every guy gets screwed around by, on and over by some delusional shallow women at one point, one day you will meet some women that are attracted to you, and probably have enough self esteem to not care that others thing she is dating a bald guy.

If bald guys mattered so much , they wouldn't be so popular in the human evolution to be so numerous. You just gotta get over being bald or cause if you just sit around feeling insecure you will find out what no women wants is some cry baby ! You got have some confidence to mate !

----------


## baldduders

> I have been rejected all my life by women. So, yes, they hated my hair loss with a passion. I can't pull off the Kelly Slater or Vin Diesel look....


 I think your the perfect candidate for a hairpiece.. **** it, if you look so bad bald, then just get a glue on hair piece, and who cares what anyone thinks that you have one, they will give the illusion you have hair and make you feel so good it will be worth the regular idiots that will want to bug you about it..

----------


## FlightTL

> I think your the perfect candidate for a hairpiece.. **** it, if you look so bad bald, then just get a glue on hair piece, and who cares what anyone thinks that you have one, they will give the illusion you have hair and make you feel so good it will be worth the regular idiots that will want to bug you about it..


 THanks cat man!... I've been wanting a hair system for a long time now. It's just that if I run into someone I know, its gona feel real uncomfortable when they ask about it, or stare at it. Also, I can't just show up one day bald and the other day with hair. I gotta stick to it for a while...

----------


## RanDave

Don't worry about this girl. I think that you are a good guy and you will meet the girl who will value you, and not your hair or its absence. And I think that this blonde will regret very soon, as this workless fat boy on a car will not make her happy.

----------


## Artista

*Hello Kudu*,  Something you said at the end....
*"why do so many people judge on looks alone? Even if it's just a couple of flaws?"* 

*Kudu*, if some people would judge or reject you primarily due to your looks, then would they REALLY have been WORTH being involved with or connected to anyways? 

*The objective answer is --NO.*
Those people have internal _PROBLEMS_ to begin with anyways.

Do NOT allow the actions of those 'type' of people ruin your day or hurt you.
*It is NOT WORTH IT my friend.
STAY CONFIDENT.*
That goes for all of us,,stay strong-be confident.

----------


## FlightTL

OP, sorry for ur pain. I know what it's like to be reject by a woman for looks.

----------


## Kudu

Thanks for the kind words Artista and I think you are absolutely right. As an update I can say that I've moved on, granted I am single but taking advice like Artista's I'm actually being more selective and careful about who I talk to. I'm a relationship kind of guy, I like to get to know people and not just have a one night stand. Luckily I am stilled blessed with overall attractive looks so I am not as unlucky as others who are more affected by hair loss. However, I think my confidence and personality is the primary factor when it comes to decent girls. 

Flight, man I know it sucks but you can't give up! Focus on working out, finding a better job, and I think a hair system would do you good. Women can grind us into the ground or make us bullet proof depending on what they do. It's tough, but with work you can achieve anything. Focus on getting in shape right now man, try to work on your personality and confidence. 

If people reject you, they have done their worst already, all you gotta do is give them the finger and find someone new, this planet has over 7 billion people, you'll find somebody!

----------


## Artista

*Kudu ,you have the RIGHT POSITIVE attitude!* 
That positive attitude  will take you very far in LIFE too.
Being that you ARE a young man, in time you (and others ) WILL experience BETTER hair loss treatments in the future!
 (I try to avoid using the term 'cure')
Because of the *'Human Genome Project'* (which was finalized in 2003) International medical science was able to
 'map out all of our genes' creating a *Genetic Blueprint* in which so many new things/treatments will and have been created,,already. Not just speaking about hair loss of course.
Now keep in mind, overall, hairloss is NOT a physical danger to any of us. 
(except of course, for those who are seriously depressed which makes up a small % overall -regarding hairloss)
If it were a physical danger then the medical scientific community would have jumped all over it!!
*When you young guys get a little more older you will start to see just how quickly a matter of 10 years go by so FAST.*
That being said, it is time to *LIVE FOR TODAY and NOT WAIT* for a new treatment to make you feel better. 'You' can  make yourself feel better by living your life to its fullest regardless of how much hair there is....  
*Kudu, you gave great advice to others-keep up the good work bro..Cheers.*

----------


## Kudu

Thanks Artista! Really appreciate that sir! I'm positive we will see better treatments if not a cure at some point. Keeping our heads up and marching forward is the REAL solution to our problems I feel. This thread was kind of an advice and opinions thread. I've obtained both and I guess it shows we can't let things get to us, whether that be women, hair loss, or anything else in life. Thanks guys and case closed, we have good things ahead of us!

----------


## Artista

*Kudu,*
 I really like your positive attitude.  Please spay active here as much as you can.. 
Our youth must be given proper common sense, truthfulness and GOOD advice in order  for them
* NOT TO HOLD BACK ON LIFE!!*
 There is *NO DOUBT* that the youth of our times *WILL experience BETTER treatments in the future* 
(_no one knows exactly when of course_) ... The point is that they must accept what they are given for right now/today ..meaning that IF their hair loss is unbiasedly prevalent enough there ARE treatments available now. 
(in my experience Finasteride is doing well) But there are many different avenues *to CONSIDER*, like~~
*ACCEPTING hair loss for what it is* or_ SHAVING your head_(some do,,I almost DID),
 OR as Spencer has mentioned many times, *hair pieces*.
(today's hair pieces can be AMAZING) OR eventually looking into hair transplants with
_REALISTIC EXPECTATIONS_ of course!! (hopefully Dr Wesley's new science proves out)..
OR topical treatments like *Minoxidil*..or medicines like* Finasteride*.
It all depends on each INDIVIDUAL.
But the youth of today* MUST NOT ALLOW* their emotions to get the better of them!!
_It IS NOT WORTH IT!_
*Kudu*, I will try to spend more time back on the forum for the SAKE of our 'kids' !!

----------


## Vox

> Now keep in mind, overall, hairloss is NOT a physical danger to any of us.


 Not in most cases, but advanced hair loss is a risk factor for cardiovascular diseases. This is well known today. What is not known is the link between the two. I wish one day the link is found and hair loss is genetically cured to address this risk too.

----------


## Vox

> Of course most times the young girls would rather a nice head of hair, until they fall in love with a bald guy ...


 I don't know which ones you consider as such. In my mind, "young girls" refers to 18-20 years old women, and in this age range they never fall in love with a bald guy. This is a fact of life, looks are almost everything in younger ages where the mental function has not yet reached its full potential and humans are often driven by primitive (animalistic, if you wish) forces, especially when it comes to reproduction instincts.

Of course analogous things can happen to the girls. I have seen countless times in other forums, girls in the above age range, to "cry" because no one wants them. The reason? They are fat, ugly (whatever this may mean) ...

Later on of course this changes progressively, and with it many other things.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I don't know which ones you consider as such. In my mind, "young girls" refers to 18-20 years old women, and in this age range they never fall in love with a bald guy. This is a fact of life, looks are almost everything in younger ages where the mental function has not yet reached its full potential and humans are often driven by primitive (animalistic, if you wish) forces, especially when it comes to reproduction instincts.
> 
> Of course analogous things can happen to the girls. I have seen countless times in other forums, girls in the above age range, to "cry" because no one wants them. The reason? They are fat, ugly (whatever this may mean) ...
> 
> Later on of course this changes progressively, and with it many other things.


 I remember a girl I worked with who in her early twenties had a really bald boyfriend.  She mentioned the reason she stayed with him related to certain skills.

Chuck

----------


## Vox

> I remember a girl I worked with who in her early twenties had a really bald boyfriend.  She mentioned the reason she stayed with him related to certain skills.
> 
> Chuck


 Good to know. But I have never seen a girl younger than 25 being with a bald guy. Not even remotely. I am not saying that it cannot happen, but it seems that this is the rule. Anything else is an exception.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Good to know. But I have never seen a girl younger than 25 being with a bald guy. Not even remotely. I am not saying that it cannot happen, but it seems that this is the rule. Anything else is an exception.


 I have mentioned my Norwood 6 friend who shaves his head quite a few times here in the forum.  He is about 46 and had a girlfriend in her early twenties.  This guy meets women everywhere he goes.  He flirts with women and is pretty overt.  It can be at Home Depot, Starbucks or while he's on vacation somewhere.  He really knows how to talk to women and has a positive self-confident personality.

Chuck

----------


## Artista

*Im glad to hear that Chuck.*
Hopefully we can influence ,especially the YOUNG men here, to be focused more on their LIVES & their personal HAPPINESS , regardless of their hair's situation. By the way , happiness comes from WITHIN! 
Not due to how we are judged by others!
I KNOW it can be a very hard thing to do,,but it can be DONE.
Even though that man is 46 years old, he still could have been one to have kept his own life 'AT BAY' WAITING AND WAITING for a new revolutionary  hair treatment or 'cure' to come to fruition (like a younger guy more than likely would)! 
There will be a day in which  we will experience that BUT,,NO ONE  knows when that will happen!! 
We cannot *RUIN OUR own lives** being in a waiting-phase of existence.*
If someone does not accept 'us' for what we are today,,then that someone *is NOT WORTHY  of 'our' time.* Thats the TRUTH.

----------


## Vox

> I have mentioned my Norwood 6 friend who shaves his head quite a few times here in the forum.  He is about 46 and had a girlfriend in her early twenties.  This guy meets women everywhere he goes.  He flirts with women and is pretty overt.  It can be at Home Depot, Starbucks or while he's on vacation somewhere.  He really knows how to talk to women and has a positive self-confident personality.
> 
> Chuck


 I don't doubt a second what you say about your friend. But again, it is just an exception to the rule.

As a side note, I have more or less his age and .. baldness, but I would never approach (today) young girls in their early twenties, despite the fact that my physique is still that of a slender young man of their age and often people think that I am the big brother of my ... daughter. For me personally, it simply does not feel right. But, apparently, for other people it is OK.

----------


## Kudu

Thanks Artista, I just wish I could gain back the time I spent worrying about this myself haha. We have to realize what's important and enjoy life, it really is too short.

I understand how some here may think that being bald is a death sentence, but it really does just vary on the person. Some look great shaved, most look good/normal. It's a socially acceptable thing and you never look as bad as you think you do. Either way, like Artista said we have to enjoy life with whatever were given.

I think if you can't accept a shaved head, go for a hair piece, they are amazing these days done right. Even if there isn't a 'cure' in my lifetime, with some of the progress they are making with hair pieces it may not even matter!

----------


## Follicle Island

> I understand how some here may think that being bald is a death sentence, but it really does just vary on the person. Some look great shaved, most look good/normal. It's a socially acceptable thing and you never look as bad as you think you do. Either way, like Artista said we have to enjoy life with whatever were given.
> 
> I think if you can't accept a shaved head, go for a hair piece, they are amazing these days done right. Even if there isn't a 'cure' in my lifetime, with some of the progress they are making with hair pieces it may not even matter!


 Too much delusion for one post. Most men look terrible with shaved heads, and it's far beyond from being socially acceptable. If that were the case, then this forum wouldn't exist. Balding men are well aware of the stigma that follows them, I mean, why else would they risk their health by taking a hormone altering pill that has a slew of side effects ? The only thing worse than being bald is being delusional. We live in a very shallow society, where you're judged and ranked solely on your appearance, followed by your personality and talents which come *after* you made it through the first hoop. If you don't make it through the first hoop, then none of that other crap matters. Being good looking is the biggest advantage one can have. There's nothing more valuable in today's society than your appearance, that's why having hair is so damn important. You're literally toying with your life when you're choosing whether you're going to treat your hair loss or not. Just ask yourself this: "Do I want to live a good life or not?"

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Too much delusion for one post. Most men look terrible with shaved heads, and it's far beyond from being socially acceptable. If that were the case, then this forum wouldn't exist. Balding men are well aware of the stigma that follows them, I mean, why else would they risk their health by taking a hormone altering pill that has a slew of side effects ? The only thing worse than being bald is being delusional. We live in a very shallow society, where you're judged and ranked solely on your appearance, followed by your personality and talents which come *after* you made it through the first hoop. If you don't make it through the first hoop, then none of that other crap matters. Being good looking is the biggest advantage one can have. There's nothing more valuable in today's society than your appearance, that's why having hair is so damn important. You're literally toying with your life when you're choosing whether you're going to treat your hair loss or not. Just ask yourself this: "Do I want to live a good life or not?"


 I agree that most men look better with hair.  Most women agree too, but a recent survey indicates that although women believe hair improves a man's looks, the shaved head to them appears more powerful, dominant and masculine. Losing hair is not nearly as crippling as losing an arm, leg or eyesight.  I have a friend who is a Norwood 6, shaves his head and honestly doesn't care at all about his hair loss.  He of course knows I work at Dr. Cole's office and has no interest whatsoever in doing anything about his hair loss.  In a recent photo where he's next to his beautiful girlfriend, he tells me how much he hates the picture because it captured a wider than normal space between two of his teeth.  He didn't mention a thing about his bald head.  The reality is, hair loss bothers some men far more than it bothers others.  I hated losing hair when I was young but it didn't bother my brother too much when he lost hair.  He has shaved his head for years, has a steady girl and is doing fine.  The only thing hair related worse than a bald head is a botched transplant job.  Dr. Cole repairs a lot of those.  As I type he's repairing substandard FUE work our patient had done in California.  Third repair of this doctor's work we have done in the past couple of years.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant, 1045 Powers Place, Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## Artista

*Great response Chuck!* 

Id like to add on a recent life EXAMPLE for everyone to consider:

In the last few years-There is a great *woman ARTIST* , I believe in the Chicago-land area, who in earlier days has been relatively successful with her artwork.(very talented)
At some point she LOST BOTH of her arms during some type of an accident!
After her recovery time and then went back  home, she could have very well fallen into major DEPRESSION & allowed her SADNESS to take over her life and ruin her.
*She DIDN'T!*
*She found a way* to *LIVE HER LIFE* and to* ALSO be HAPPY* in her life.
She learned to paint and create her artwork again via the use of one of her feet! 
(she isn't the only artist to have learned to do that either)
Instead of GIVING UP ON LIFE and career he *MOVED FORWARD* and made due with what she had available to her.
By the way, her artwork is JUST AS GOOD  as it was when she had her hands! * Thats the truth.*
Most of US artist who were born with that natural art talent also have the  innate abilities to create.

Now *dont think* that because she has a natural artistic talent, that she was able to overcome her loss!

She has moved forward *ONLY* *BECAUSE she did NOT ALLOW* sadness and depression to hold her back.
*She STAYED POSITIVE*---remember this example guys! (and ladies!)

----------


## Kudu

> Too much delusion for one post. Most men look terrible with shaved heads, and it's far beyond from being socially acceptable. If that were the case, then this forum wouldn't exist. Balding men are well aware of the stigma that follows them, I mean, why else would they risk their health by taking a hormone altering pill that has a slew of side effects ? The only thing worse than being bald is being delusional. We live in a very shallow society, where you're judged and ranked solely on your appearance, followed by your personality and talents which come *after* you made it through the first hoop. If you don't make it through the first hoop, then none of that other crap matters. Being good looking is the biggest advantage one can have. There's nothing more valuable in today's society than your appearance, that's why having hair is so damn important. You're literally toying with your life when you're choosing whether you're going to treat your hair loss or not. Just ask yourself this: "Do I want to live a good life or not?"


 I understand what you are saying but I have to disagree about being "delusional". Looks are extremely important in our society unfortunately. Most people do look better with hair but being bald doesn't make you an outcast. I believe it depends on what kind of life you want to live. If you want to work hard and enjoy what is in this world NO ONE can say "no. You're bald." and stop you. 
If you wanted to travel the world, become skilled at something you enjoy, or make new friends, being bald WILL NOT change any of those things. If you want to be an obnoxious frat boy, screw 40 different women, and be the exact symbol of the judgemental society we hate then yeah, being bald might ruin your life. 

Contrary to the belief on the forums, there are still good people, men and women, who don't care about hair or the lack of it. Those are generally the people worth being around and sometimes you have to look a little harder to find them.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I understand what you are saying but I have to disagree about being "delusional". Looks are extremely important in our society unfortunately. Most people do look better with hair but being bald doesn't make you an outcast. I believe it depends on what kind of life you want to live. If you want to work hard and enjoy what is in this world NO ONE can say "no. You're bald." and stop you. 
> If you wanted to travel the world, become skilled at something you enjoy, or make new friends, being bald WILL NOT change any of those things. If you want to be an obnoxious frat boy, screw 40 different women, and be the exact symbol of the judgemental society we hate then yeah, being bald might ruin your life. 
> 
> Contrary to the belief on the forums, there are still good people, men and women, who don't care about hair or the lack of it. Those are generally the people worth being around and sometimes you have to look a little harder to find them.


 I agree.


Chuck

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Perception varies greatly when it comes to balding depending on your age and life experience.  I won't say that Follicle Island, Kudu, 35years, Artista, or even myself are 100% right or wrong.  I started losing my hair around the age of 22, but I was in a serious relationship at the time.  I wasn't thinking OMG how am I going to pick up young women looking like an old guy.  The main problem I had was looking like crap and dealing with an "old man's" problem.  I also completed college and have received promotions at work while having a buzz cut and receding hairline, so I didn't experience any discrimination due to my hair loss.

Looking back though, I could only imagine how it would have been like to be a young norwood trying to meet the best looking women.  Trying to compete with guys with a full head of hair.  We might not like to admit it but looks are always important.  They may not be a deal breaker as we age, but I think they are important to "get your foot in the door".  If I look back to when I was in my late teens and twenties it was mostly about looks.  Come to think of it, the GF I did get when I was young was mostly due to my looks as I had ZERO game.  If I didn't have a girlfriend at that time and I had to be on the dating scene, who knows how I would have viewed the world if some stupid girl turned me down because of my hair.  Same thing goes for promotions at work, what if I didn't get them?

----------


## Illusion

> Perception varies greatly when it comes to balding depending on your age and life experience.  I won't say that Follicle Island, Kudu, 35years, Artista, or even myself are 100% right or wrong.  I started losing my hair around the age of 22, but I was in a serious relationship at the time.  I wasn't thinking OMG how am I going to pick up young women looking like an old guy.  The main problem I had was looking like crap and dealing with an "old man's" problem.  I also completed college and have received promotions at work while having a buzz cut and receding hairline, so I didn't experience any discrimination due to my hair loss.
> 
> Looking back though, I could only imagine how it would have been like to be a young norwood trying to meet the best looking women.  Trying to compete with guys with a full head of hair.  We might not like to admit it but looks are always important.  They may not be a deal breaker as we age, but I think they are important to "get your foot in the door".  *If I look back to when I was in my late teens and twenties it was mostly about looks*.  Come to think of it, the GF I did get when I was young was mostly due to my looks as I had ZERO game.  If I didn't have a girlfriend at that time and I had to be on the dating scene, who knows how I would have viewed the world if some stupid girl turned me down because of my hair.  Same thing goes for promotions at work, what if I didn't get them?


 Regarding the bolded part, I think this is one of the main reasons why younger people care so much more about hair loss than relatively older ones (it's hard to draw a line but let's say 35+). Granted, there will be "older" people that care about hair loss and occasionally there will be adolescents that don't care a lot about their hair loss, but I think it's true for most people.

For me personally this is one of the main reasons why I stress about future treatments taking a long time to come out. By the time they're available to the public, I'll be a lot older and it might be too late by then - not even hair loss wise, but by then I might have reached an age at which hair loss has become far less important than it used to be in my late teens and in my twenties.


That brings me to the following question to other young hair loss sufferers: Do you guys also think _"I just want to keep a good head of hair until I am [insert age here], if I could do that it would be good enough for me"_ pretty often? It's pretty much the mentality I live by on a day to day basis regarding hair loss.

----------


## Kudu

I'm not saying that hair loss is not a problem, if it wasn't I wouldn't be here. It sucks, but I refuse to let one thing ruin my life. Is it more challenging to find a girl? Most certainly, and you lose some opportunities because they won't give you a chance. Being bitter and depressed only makes you that much more unattractive though, and the fact is some girls still don't care about hair that much. So for me personally I'm going to try to enjoy my time instead of acting like a victim of society.

Honestly I would love to keep my hair the way it is through my twenties, Illusion. Ive managed to make a really thick NW3 look good and add to my character, however, I plan to pick back up on treatments after I recover from a surgery (which is tomorrow) so we'll see what happens.

----------


## Alex88

sorry to hear about this dude  :Frown:  

i dont know if this is gonna help you but here's my recent social experiment i did quite a few days ago - to put it shortly : i put up a wig,a suit and a tie,took a train, and a ticket for another city where nobody knew me.

Guess what? i had pretty girls coming asking for my telephone number, ****ed three or four in a couple of weeks and had two successful job interviews. Most of the guys will tell you that is about confidence and whatever,but actually is not. I tried to do the same thing again in another place and i didn't had the same results.

High confidence + hair = you're a young looking successful person.

High confidence - hair = you're a nice guy,but not sexy enough,not young enough and not reliable enough. You look old. And if you're too confident you look like a pretentious creep.Unless you have a bead and big muscles.

The world is all about your appearance.
That's it. 

the only margin of doubt is that i ****ed still a girl that was so-so instead than really pretty : she find me sexy aside of the ugly looking bald head.
and i can conclude - girls that **** bald guys have most of times but not always have lower standards or a realistic approach to life,and those not even looking you because of baldness are just sluts. You,my friend,****ed the wrong type of girl not vice versa.

Try a wig,shave your head and stay strong. Once you realize that most of people is ****ed in the head about the way you look,you just have to fight fire with fire.

Hope it helps

----------


## baldozer

> sorry to hear about this dude  
> 
> i dont know if this is gonna help you but here's my recent social experiment i did quite a few days ago - to put it shortly : i put up a wig,a suit and a tie,took a train, and a ticket for another city where nobody knew me.
> 
> Guess what? i had pretty girls coming asking for my telephone number, ****ed three or four in a couple of weeks and had two successful job interviews. Most of the guys will tell you that is about confidence and whatever,but actually is not. I tried to do the same thing again in another place and i didn't had the same results.
> 
> High confidence + hair = you're a young looking successful person.
> 
> High confidence - hair = you're a nice guy,but not sexy enough,not young enough and not reliable enough. You look old. And if you're too confident you look like a pretentious creep.Unless you have a bead and big muscles.
> ...


 Very interesting experiment! And I agree with you about fighting fire with fire.

----------


## Jasari

> Okay, so I've been dating this really pretty blonde haired, blue eyed girl for a few months and we had been friends before for about a year. I hate smug assholes so I'm not trying to brag, but I'd  like to say that I'm a fairly interesting guy. Also not unattractive other than my hair really. I'm working toward a pilots license and an EMT certification, I've got a scuba certification, and I'm a pretty decent guitar player. I go and see a lot of small time concerts and bands on the weekend in the city I live close to, and I do a lot of camping and kayaking trips in the summer. Yet, the bitch ditches me for a dude who is kind of fat, doesn't have a job or direction in life, and only cares about his car and his XBox. Yet, he has hair, and she told me she wished I could do something about my hair but I told her there was only so much I could do. I'm sure that wasn't the only factor but damn guys I treated her like an angel. Way better than I should have I guess. Whatever, I think she'll regret it. Sorry for the rant guys but why do so many people judge on looks alone? Even if it's just a couple of flaws?


 I'm going to disregard the majority of what you have said & zone in on one comment. "I treated her like an angel". This isn't the forum to go in depth on this, but suffice to say I doubt hair was even slightly the problem.

There are a few better sites to post your story to online. Just search 'red pill' on google & I'm sure you'll stumble across something that appeals to you.

----------


## Jasari

> I'm not saying that hair loss is not a problem, if it wasn't I wouldn't be here. It sucks, but I refuse to let one thing ruin my life. Is it more challenging to find a girl? Most certainly, and you lose some opportunities because they won't give you a chance. Being bitter and depressed only makes you that much more unattractive though, and the fact is some girls still don't care about hair that much. So for me personally I'm going to try to enjoy my time instead of acting like a victim of society.
> 
> Honestly I would love to keep my hair the way it is through my twenties, Illusion. Ive managed to make a really thick NW3 look good and add to my character, however, I plan to pick back up on treatments after I recover from a surgery (which is tomorrow) so we'll see what happens.


 At the end of the day hair is but 1 attribute that makes up how attractive a face looks.  If looks are rated on a scale of 1-10; Hair loss [Depending on how far it's progressed can probably take up to a point away from your looks.

In that regard it sucks but it isn't the end of the world. You can gain 'points' elsewhere. Build muscle, lose body fat, whiten your teeth, improve your charm etc etc.

Most people are nowhere near their potential as a person [Both physically & intellectually]. Perhaps the best way to view hair loss is as a wake-up call. Use it to force yourself into action & you maybe be able to become more attractive than you may have ever been with hair [Without hair-loss would there be the same motivation for self improvement?].

----------


## Alex88

> Very interesting experiment! And I agree with you about fighting fire with fire.


 well i decided to do it for a simple reason - man itself is an animal,why,if lionesses decide to mate with a certain kind of male lion with certain traits (among other things,mane color and how deep is their roar) women shouldn't do the same? 

Fact - if you resemble a certain kind of beauty,you can be the biggest asshole in the whole universe and **** plenty of women
if you're an ugly ****,you can be kind,but you won't find any women willing to **** you for pity
So again - FIGHT FIRE WITH FIRE.

however the self image-thing  is another whole issue,and if you simply can't live without your hair,well.....as far as i know miracles are non-existent.

----------


## Kudu

> I'm going to disregard the majority of what you have said & zone in on one comment. "I treated her like an angel". This isn't the forum to go in depth on this, but suffice to say I doubt hair was even slightly the problem.
> 
> There are a few better sites to post your story to online. Just search 'red pill' on google & I'm sure you'll stumble across something that appeals to you.


 Not sure if I'm following you... And I'm going to assume this isn't deragatory. Anyway, I'm not saying that hair loss alone caused the break up, our maturity levels didn't really line up either. It definitely was a factor though, shes vain and dumb like many teenage chicks. We still stay in touch actually, and she tried to get back with me a few weeks ago saying she just needed "some time to herself", but screw her.

I posted here to see what yall would think because having detached opinions can be beneficial, but if you don't like it, don't read it pal.

----------


## Alex88

> At the end of the day hair is but 1 attribute that makes up how attractive a face looks.  If looks are rated on a scale of 1-10; Hair loss [Depending on how far it's progressed can probably take up to a point away from your looks.
> 
> In that regard it sucks but it isn't the end of the world. You can gain 'points' elsewhere. Build muscle, lose body fat, whiten your teeth, improve your charm etc etc.
> 
> Most people are nowhere near their potential as a person [Both physically & intellectually]. Perhaps the best way to view hair loss is as a wake-up call. Use it to force yourself into action & you maybe be able to become more attractive than you may have ever been with hair [Without hair-loss would there be the same motivation for self improvement?].


 strong point here,backed 100%

----------


## Kudu

> At the end of the day hair is but 1 attribute that makes up how attractive a face looks.  If looks are rated on a scale of 1-10; Hair loss [Depending on how far it's progressed can probably take up to a point away from your looks.
> 
> In that regard it sucks but it isn't the end of the world. You can gain 'points' elsewhere. Build muscle, lose body fat, whiten your teeth, improve your charm etc etc.
> 
> Most people are nowhere near their potential as a person [Both physically & intellectually]. Perhaps the best way to view hair loss is as a wake-up call. Use it to force yourself into action & you maybe be able to become more attractive than you may have ever been with hair [Without hair-loss would there be the same motivation for self improvement?].


 
You're on point with that last paragraph though, hair loss did give me a wake up call, I'm in great physical shape, eat a great diet and work out. I dress well and try to have a confident intelligent personality. I'm not even out of high school and already can do more than many people my age. Definitely uped my game due to hair loss, and that's probably the only good thing it's done for me. And fortunately I am still attractive, I just didnt have the pretty boy looks that she wanted her boyfriend to have

----------


## Jasari

> You're on point with that last paragraph though, hair loss did give me a wake up call, I'm in great physical shape, eat a great diet and work out. I dress well and try to have a confident intelligent personality. I'm not even out of high school and already can do more than many people my age. Definitely uped my game due to hair loss, and that's probably the only good thing it's done for me. And fortunately I am still attractive, I just didnt have the pretty boy looks that she wanted her boyfriend to have


 I think you missed the point with my initial post but never mind. One thing I learnt about women a while back [And I'm still in my 20's mind you] is to try not to take anything they say too seriously. 

Women are very indecisive. They might say I'll only date a guy with 'big muscles' & next thing you know she's dating a skinny computer programmer. She might say 'hair loss' is a deal breaker & her next boyfriend is bald.

Women are socially programmed to go with the pack. If you care about something they care about something, if you don't neither will they.

Obviously looks matter BUT... More or less men will date within a point of where they fall on the scale of attractiveness - The thing is: Hairloss alone won't change this. You'll drop maybe 1 point max but the quality of women you will date will be virtually the same. 

In any case: The too long didn't read:

When you lose your hair [In 99% of cases] you can still look as attractive, if not more so than you were pre-hairloss. Why? Most people are complacent.

----------


## Rizaan

I disagree with the "you just lose like 1 point by going bald". Every attractive guy I know, would lose most, if not all of their good looks if they were to suddenly become bald. 
You may be good looking with a head full of hair, but if you don't have a personality, you won't be seen as sexy. But if you're bald, it doesn't matter how your personality is, you won't be seen as attractive in either case.
You might build muscles and get a nice body, but it will never compensate for your baldness, it won't ever make up for that "1 point" you claim a guy loses because of baldness, except if you're one of the 0.0001% of the exceptions who retain their good looks even after their hair loss.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> That brings me to the following question to other young hair loss sufferers: Do you guys also think _"I just want to keep a good head of hair until I am [insert age here], if I could do that it would be good enough for me"_ pretty often? It's pretty much the mentality I live by on a day to day basis regarding hair loss.


 I think most of the young guys think this way.  When you are in your late teen/early twenties you think 30yo is so long from now.  It isn't.  It will be here before you know it.  I think I had that mentality when I started losing hair at 22.  Well I am 38 and guess what?  I still care about losing hair.  I still care because I still care about my appearance.  I think once you give up on yourself then you no longer care about your hair loss.  This can happen at 25, 35, or 65.  If you are one of those guys that has the goal to just have hair long enough to find a wife then you might only care until you get married.  At this point I can't see the day where I just give up on myself and what I look like.

----------


## Illusion

> I think most of the young guys think this way.  When you are in your late teen/early twenties you think 30yo is so long from now.  It isn't.  It will be here before you know it.  I think I had that mentality when I started losing hair at 22.  Well I am 38 and guess what?  I still care about losing hair.  I still care because I still care about my appearance.  I think once you give up on yourself then you no longer care about your hair loss.  This can happen at 25, 35, or 65. * If you are one of those guys that has the goal to just have hair long enough to find a wife then you might only care until you get married.*  At this point I can't see the day where I just give up on myself and what I look like.


 Ver interesting. Obviously, the things I say are coming from 17 y/o me and I can't really imagine yet how my mindset (not only regarding hair loss, also about women [dating etc] or even life in general) will be in 15 years. You're spot on about thinking that 30 y/o is far, far away from now. And you're also spot on regarding the bolded part, I often feel that way. But when you think about it, it's really not that logical. I'd imagine that very few people on this forum will say "I'm in a stable, serious relationship now, appearance doesn't matter anymore, let's stop investing time&money in hair loss treatments and go bald." while they have spend a lot of years going through emotional rollercoasters, investing time and money trying to keep/regrow their hair.

Regarding giving up on yourself, this is what I often wonder with people who are accepting baldness these days. Are they really accepting baldness? Or do they just don't care about their looks? Is it something else? I often try to understand someones reasons to accept baldness and to just shave it off when the time has come instead of doing something against it when we have treatments available to do it nowadays. Maybe they just don't realize that baldness will hit your appearance pretty hard?

Anyway, I've told you my current mindset regarding hair loss ("if I can get to X years old with a good head of hair, I'm happy) but what is yours? You say you can't see the day where you just give up on yourself and what you look like (and thus stopping treatment and letting nature go its way) but how do you get by on a day to day basis regarding hair loss? I can imagine that thinking "I want to keep my hair for the rest om my life" is a thought that can be hard to go by on because "the rest of my life" is so far away. Surely even you have some vague idea in your head regarding an age that you want to reach with a reasonable head of hair? Not saying that after that age it will not be important anymore, just less of a big deal.

----------


## Alex88

it's all  a matter of self image,in my own experience. I had a hard time building up some confidence due being totally lacking on the self esteem-front and when i did,BAM! baldness hit me like a ****ing train.  It's not easy for one having problems with himself already,let alone one that is normal  and young in an extremely judgemental society.

If you go bald too young you're ruined. You can work for it,but is not the same thing as being seen as "normal" and "decent". You look sick and old. And then you feel sick and old that is worse,but strangely enough baldness is something that is not regarded as a serious mental-injuring sickness. But the general opinion seems to be like this - 
Stress = "bad for your health"
Baldness (which cause stress) = "eh,whatever,grow a pair!"
what a strange world!

Then again,in my experience i did exactly like you mentioned - i gave up my expectations because i simply can't have all my hair as i had them when i was 18. The number of grafts in the donor area are insufficient and i should rely on body hair. Guess what,i'm 26 and i am stuck with a norwood 6 with a hair transplant gone bad and severe scarring. I'm pretty much done with it - and I DONT LIKE IT,mostly because i always had long hair and i feel mutilated. And here i'm speaking how i perceive myself,and it's like having a brake pulled for everything you do because it it's embarassing showing the ****ing bald spots.
Some girls like it,most don't.  Sometimes i go around with a ****ing hat on an i don't like it,i see elders with a head full of hair and i'm jelous.

You can improve yourself but don't lie. If you perceive yourself with hair and can't repair it you're just coping with the problem and you know it.

----------


## Jasari

> I disagree with the "you just lose like 1 point by going bald". Every attractive guy I know, would lose most, if not all of their good looks if they were to suddenly become bald. 
> You may be good looking with a head full of hair, but if you don't have a personality, you won't be seen as sexy. But if you're bald, it doesn't matter how your personality is, you won't be seen as attractive in either case.
> You might build muscles and get a nice body, but it will never compensate for your baldness, it won't ever make up for that "1 point" you claim a guy loses because of baldness, except if you're one of the 0.0001% of the exceptions who retain their good looks even after their hair loss.


 That's all in your head. I felt the exact same way when I started losing my hair, but the reality is that feeling is an irrational emotional response. If someone is unattractive after hair loss, chances are they were never attractive to begin with.

The biggest issue is how you perceive yourself. For me personally I don't want to be the bald guy [I'm not bald yet thanks to HT's, but if some future treatment doesn't arrive soon…]. I actually hate being the bald guy. I'm not irrational enough to think it has killed my appearance. It hasn't [I shaved down for a year before my 2nd HT]. I think in a lot of cases people hate being 'the bald guy' so much that we paint this picture of how people perceive us. It's self manifesting.

The biggest issue that throws out the way you look is the loss of a hair line. The best thing anyone can do if they want to limit the worst effects of hair loss [To your appearance] is to take care of the hairline with FUE. Even with a thinning crown you'll retain age appropriate look to your face.

----------


## Jasari

> it's all  a matter of self image,in my own experience. I had a hard time building up some confidence due being totally lacking on the self esteem-front and when i did,BAM! baldness hit me like a ****ing train.  It's not easy for one having problems with himself already,let alone one that is normal  and young in an extremely judgemental society.


 Throughout high school I had the whole acne thing going on & as a result was extremely self conscious. Zero confidence. I finally got rid of it at 18 & thought "Dude, I look pretty damn good". 6 months later hair loss started and by 22 I was probably a Norwood 4a. 

I had an FUE treatment to get my hairline back & hair loss progressed. Then I shaved down with a razor. I actually had a lot of success with beautiful women, but like yourself hated the 'Im the bald guy look'. I always perceived myself with hair.

Subsequently I've had a second HT & much prefer the look. What I have learnt however is that other people don't see hair loss in the same way. Most of the doom and gloom is self manifesting & our own insecurities are often times reflected back from others giving us this internal validation that 'Yes, people are judging my hair loss' when the reality is that we are subconsciously highlighting the issue.

----------


## Alex88

Sure,i agree with you on the matter. However dealing with self image and baldness it's a 50/50 to me - and the side where we push this thing in the face of strangers is pretty much fueled by a 25% of stress we have and 25% confidence - the other half is the number of people liking baldness or not liking it at all.

on the other hand - for women baldness is even worse
I had sex with a girl with a wig once. She was destroyed by alopecia,but since i was already bald myself i said didn't care. She was crying because when i said it she told me that alot of guys looked at her like she was a .... let's say and unattractive woman. Well,if this isnt being into a judgemental society i don't know what else it is really.

mind this,i'm not doing the whole "the grass is greener on the other side" because it's actually way worse than this. Reality is a bad looking bitch,but we have to pay and have a ride even if there is some STD going on.....
stay strong,my fellow baldies!!

----------


## Illusion

> it's all  a matter of self image,in my own experience. I had a hard time building up some confidence due being totally lacking on the self esteem-front and when i did,BAM! baldness hit me like a ****ing train.  It's not easy for one having problems with himself already,let alone one that is normal  and young in an extremely judgemental society.


 


> Throughout high school I had the whole acne thing going on & as a result was extremely self conscious. Zero confidence. I finally got rid of it at 18 & thought "Dude, I look pretty damn good". 6 months later hair loss started and by 22 I was probably a Norwood 4a.


 Yeah I can relate to this. I had really bad acne and took Accutane for quite a while when I was younger (15 y/o). Then a couple of years later MPB hits me only this time it's different. This time I know things are not going to get better with age (as acne usually does) but only worse.

There used to be this girl I liked. One day, we were talking together about some random stuff when suddenly baldness (not related to me) came up. She didn't knew I was balding (it wasn't really noticable yet), so I got her uncensored opinion on bald men. She thought bald men were scary.

That was a huge hit to my self esteem. It was the first clear sign that baldness was going to close some doors for me with regards to dating and how I would be looked upon. I'm not so sure about the whole "baldness doesn't necessarily make you less attractive", Jasari. Maybe I interpreted your posts wrong though. I'm probably biased anyway, as most people on this site are. Sure, other people don't look at baldness the same way as we do. We magnify the possible worse things that can happen to us when we would be bald. I'm sure that society doesn't hate bald people because they're bald, a thought that I sometimes see on this forum. 

But still, baldness is being judged and it's not only because our insecurities are reflected back from others. What exactly do you mean with internal validation? Do you mean that if people stare at you, it's a validation that people are judging you for your hair loss? Do you mean that people are treating you differently? I'm not sure with you mean by this internal validation. You imply that this internal validation is often incorrect, but imo this depends on what this internal validation actually is. [I'm getting a little to abstract/vague at this point, my bad]


_You can improve yourself but don't lie. If you perceive yourself with hair and can't repair it you're just coping with the problem and you know it._

While this is pretty good advice, it's a bit depressing too. It's pretty hard though when all your peers are NW1. You want to fit in. You want to be like them, be what is considered normal. You want to perceive yourself with hair. Trying to perceive yourself as a bald guy is likely to be a better way of living as you're not setting unrealistic expectations but achieving this kind of mentality is really hard when your environment implies it's normal to perceive yourself with hair. It almost feels like you're accepting and admitting to the fact that you don't fit in, which is kind of painful as we all want to be accepted.

And that brings me back to that girl I liked who said she thought bald men were scary. Sure, we were (and are btw) 17. At such an age, shallowness knows no depth (no pun intended). But damn, it really felt like I was about to join a group of unaccepted people. And once I would be in that group, I would never be able to leave.

----------


## Alex88

> But still, baldness is being judged and it's not only because our insecurities are reflected back from others. What exactly do you mean with internal validation? Do you mean that if people stare at you, it's a validation that people are judging you for your hair loss? Do you mean that people are treating you differently? I'm not sure with you mean by this internal validation. You imply that this internal validation is often incorrect, but imo this depends on what this internal validation actually is. [I'm getting a little to abstract/vague at this point, my bad]
> 
> 
> _You can improve yourself but don't lie. If you perceive yourself with hair and can't repair it you're just coping with the problem and you know it._
> 
> While this is pretty good advice, it's a bit depressing too. It's pretty hard though when all your peers are NW1. You want to fit in. You want to be like them, be what is considered normal. You want to perceive yourself with hair. Trying to perceive yourself as a bald guy is likely to be a better way of living as you're not setting unrealistic expectations but achieving this kind of mentality is really hard when your environment implies it's normal to perceive yourself with hair. It almost feels like you're accepting and admitting to the fact that you don't fit in, which is kind of painful as we all want to be accepted.
> 
> And that brings me back to that girl I liked who said she thought bald men were scary. Sure, we were (and are btw) 17. At such an age, shallowness knows no depth (no pun intended). But damn, it really felt like I was about to join a group of unaccepted people. And once I would be in that group, I would never be able to leave.


 i agree with you to a certain point. on the other hand i might have to clarify my position - i don't want acceptance by everybody because this in a society when everyone one have different standards on what beauty is (an we cannot control it),i want at least being beautiful for myself. 
Then MAYBE there will be acceptance by others,because again you can't control what other people think of you.  But you can draw a line - culture and media,those two are ****ed up and mixed upon how people can be perceived in life and relationships. 

If suddently we could have a society where a bald man is the highest form of masculinity walking among mortals we could forget our problems because that is a form of beauty that we can use to feel better and forget about it.

But then again - society and media depict balding men as a minority,as something that yes,it's existing but not really good. Being bald is for..... muscleheads,old people,intellectuals,political activists with a bad agenda and if you don't fit it,you can't do something about it. You have to choose the stereotype

You are literally forcerd to BE into a group of misfits. Not to be yourself,AH,that's another thing.

There's little you can do about it - you want to be accepted?
those days are over,you're not young anymore,you're balding,that means no one look you as a complete human being. No,well,my bad - i meant this : you're an inferior human being. You're not complete or normal. 

I don't wanna sound like an asshole but what really makes me feel angry about this thing is that NOBODY have the guts to say it - we are a minority,an awful large minority and we suffer discrimination. And saying the opposite to me is just ..... a thing i seen way to much times and i'm sick of commenting.

sorry for the lenght

----------


## mpbsucks

> Okay, so I've been dating this really pretty blonde haired, blue eyed girl for a few months and we had been friends before for about a year. I hate smug assholes so I'm not trying to brag, but I'd  like to say that I'm a fairly interesting guy. Also not unattractive other than my hair really. I'm working toward a pilots license and an EMT certification, I've got a scuba certification, and I'm a pretty decent guitar player. I go and see a lot of small time concerts and bands on the weekend in the city I live close to, and I do a lot of camping and kayaking trips in the summer. Yet, the bitch ditches me for a dude who is kind of fat, doesn't have a job or direction in life, and only cares about his car and his XBox. Yet, he has hair, and she told me she wished I could do something about my hair but I told her there was only so much I could do. I'm sure that wasn't the only factor but damn guys I treated her like an angel. Way better than I should have I guess. Whatever, I think she'll regret it. Sorry for the rant guys but why do so many people judge on looks alone? Even if it's just a couple of flaws?


 The ultimate revenge? Get your pilots license and fly by her house at high speed in the morning, she'll spill her coffee on her shirt. all jokes aside, what a harsh beeotch, better off without her man

----------


## Jasari

> There used to be this girl I liked. One day, we were talking together about some random stuff when suddenly baldness (not related to me) came up. She didn't knew I was balding (it wasn't really noticable yet), so I got her uncensored opinion on bald men. She thought bald men were scary.


 When I was younger I used to take everything girls said for gospel. As I got older I realised that often times girls said one thing only to contradict themselves with their actions not long after.

As an example; About 4 years ago [Before my first HT] I was on holiday in Prague. At this time I was a Norwood 4a [Fortunately this style of hair-loss while advanced is limited to the front] and with a lot of styling & hopefully a lack of wind I was able to conceal it with a kind of terrible Bieber-ish fringe.

Long story short me & a few friends booked in to do a pub crawl through the city. Now earlier that day I had lost a big chunk of money & was in a terrible mood. I was pretty much going out to get trashed. Anyway we get to the first bar & within minutes meet a group of around 5 20 year old American girls [Surprisingly not drinking - I guess they took the American 21 year age limit seriously].

A few drinks go by and they notice my mate is wearing at hat. Obviously they get curious and ask whether he's bald [Because of course only bald guys wear caps lol]. Now my friend has a full thick head of Norwood 1 hair. He takes off his hat & the girls tell him how much better he looks.

At this point I was rather curious. I've seemingly managed to conceal my hair loss to these girls so I asked them: Why do you care if he's bald? Universally they turn to me & say 'being bald is a deal breaker'.

Now I looked at all these girls & two were stunners. The other three weren't winning any modelling contracts lol. I probed a little further and got virtually the same response. I was crushed. For the next 45 minutes of the 'happy hour' I downed about 6 pints.

A bell rang [Which indicates it's time to head out to the next bar & I was off. The moment I went outside a big gust of wind hit & ruined my hair. Fortunately I was drunk enough to not give a ****].

I spent the duration of the next pub stop talking to a range of European girls. I can't remember much but I know I had fun. 

Anyway: Around two hours later I'd sobered up and made it to the final stop. A 5 story nightclub on Karlovy Lane. Terrible pace to be honest. I make my way up to the fifth floor & bump into the prettiest of the American girls. She stops looks at me & goes 'Wow, you're really bald". Now if I was stone cold sober I would have probably said something offensive & walked away, but I was still drunk enough not to care. I smiled, looked her dead in the eyes and said 'So what?'.

Within about 20 minutes we were making out on the dance floor. I said to her "I thought being bald was a deal breaker". She shrugged. We got together a few more times over the next few days before leaving for our subsequent destinations.

This moment however has always stuck with me. It was the first time I realised that you can't take everything a girl says seriously. Since then, I've witnessed countless events where a girls actions contradict her words.

TLDR: Girls are fickle. Don't take what they say to heart [As hard as that might be].

----------


## fred970

Thank you for that story Jasari! It proves what I've been thinking lately is true.

Girls do not hate bald men. They could be turned on by a bald guy, they could be seduced by one, it doesn't change much in the end even if your appearance takes a turn for the worst.

It's the media, the movies, the TV shows, our culture that these girls will eat up without thinking that tells them and convince them that bald men are not to be considered for a relationship or fling.

It's the same with height: girls will say "no he *must* be tall" without giving it much thought. Why? It's just culturally accepted, but the girl could very well go out with a guy shorter than her and be aroused and happy.

Girls are so easily influenced by their environment unfortunately.

----------


## baldozer

> Thank you for that story Jasari! It proves what I've been thinking lately is true.
> 
> Girls do not hate bald men. They could be turned on by a bald guy, they could be seduced by one, it doesn't change much in the end even if your appearance takes a turn for the worst.
> 
> It's the media, the movies, the TV shows, our culture that these girls will eat up without thinking that tells them and convince them that bald men are not to be considered for a relationship or fling.
> 
> It's the same with height: girls will say "no he *must* be tall" without giving it much thought. Why? It's just culturally accepted, but the girl could very well go out with a guy shorter than her and be aroused and happy.
> 
> Girls are so easily influenced by their environment unfortunately.


 That is true. There was even one research paper (I can't remember which) which said that girls are most attracted to men with average height. However, the media constantly bombard us with the logic that tall men are the most attractive.

----------


## gainspotter

Women are only good for 3 things.

Cooking
Cleaning
Vaginas

----------


## Munkynutz

Funny thread this.  But has many valid points.

A lot of how well you do with women is how you percieve yourself.  I am for the record an NW3 with fairly serious temple recession (think Jude Law before he lost a lot more hair) and have never liked my hairline.  It became an issue for me in late high school when I finally noticed it.  Looking back at pics it was this way since I was about 17.

I worried about it consistently until I had a steady gf and even then it bothered me but I stopped thinking about it daily.  When we broke up I had other issues like psoriasis which I felt were far more detrimental to my success with women than hair, and I'm probably wrong about both.  The girls who don't like me probably wouldn't with or without either hair or red flakey skin, the other girls do with or without.

I'm one of those absurd people who thinks bald headed men look good.  Don't ask me why but I have always enjoyed and somewhat envied the shaven head.  I'm clipped to probably about a 10 on top now and a 0-2 everywhere else including facial hair and quite frankly it looks better with 4cm on top and the sides kept as short as they are now.  But I have a feeling I won't be able to keep this look forever.

----------


## Munkynutz

Oops I posted before I was done by mistake...  Excuse me.

So anyway, I have not shaved my head completely because there are a few visible red patches of BS psoriasis which I want to go away first (diet does this) and then I am going to try out the look for myself.  Heres to hoping I like the look on my head as much as on other people's.

I have a script for propecia I haven't touched yet.  Not super worried about the sides because auite frankly I know too many people who have used it with no ill effects.  Yes there are people who can't take it and those sides can be very real but I do believe the majority of people are fine with it.

Minoxidil makes me scalp insane and I can't handle it although I am told the foam is better.

Now:  regarding hair transplants themselves.  I would not entertain the idea of FUT I just don't want the linear scar.  I know Fred has had amazing results I  his donor area but not everyone is so fortunate and the idea of having a pile of raised scar bumps on the back of my head is less appealing than using a razor.  Also I believe we all continue to lose hair all our lives (with the exception of a few people like my Grandfather who somehow has a NW1 and the same hair line he had at 18, thick and full - yes I am jealous), so the idea of an HT for me would be to give the illusion of hair but not grow it long.  Which means I really don't want scars.  Also as we age the grey hair thing, weaker hair structure, and especially for Caucasians the general limpness of our hair just doesn't go well with age - so I really want the possibility of a full on shave any time I feel like it.

I mean look around you at people in their 40's, 50's and beyond.  A few have awesome hair.  Most do not.  And if you don't have awesome hair and look good shaved then.... What are you waiting for?

As far as women go I have two on the go at the moment.  Both very different, one is a very hot black girl with small boobs, the other a decent looking white girl with huge ones (hahaha), and both know I don't like my hair and want to shave it.

The one read a of about it and decided she was okay with it, the other was like 'don't tell me you're going bald' but loves the clipped down look.  I honestly think she is more impressed by the width of my shoulders (which I did nothing to earn) than what grows on my head.

All I know is every girl I have talked to is firmly of the opinion shaved > than weak thinning hair or a comb over.  And most prefer a full head of hair (this is a youth and vitality thing ingrained in mellenia of evolution no doubt) but are far less worried about our hair than we are.

As for bald/balding dudes I work with many, and many of them do far better with women than guys with full heads of hair maybe because they have had to overcome this serious insecurity, or are more outgoing, or whatever.

But of those guys the best are the ones with shaved heads.  The thinning patchy hair totally looks sickly.

----------


## Munkynutz

Oh right I forgot to mention I made a trip to see Dr Rahal at his clinic here in Ottawa and the two guys who did my assessment prior to my meeting with the good doctor were FUT veterans of his work.

I wouldn't have guessed looking at either man that they had hair work done.  Amazing looking hairlines and both had temporal work done.

I was told 2000-2500 graphs, approximately 20,000 CAD for FUE which is fine with me but still can't bring myself to risk the scarring.  I'll continue to evaluate this possibility though and may ask to meet a few of the former vets who have had FUE to see exactly how this looks.

Yes, I know I Fred it looks just awesome.

Apparently punch sizes vary greatly from 1mm down to .6 or something depending on the follicle being extracted.  Kind of wondering if it's worth leaving the 1mm lunch alone and foregoing 4 hair clusters in favour of less tissue damage.

----------


## hairyandthehendersons

Good riddance bro!! She is going to regret it and come crawling back and hopefully you are smart enough to tell her to get lost. I have bad hairloss and finding good looking woman to date has never been a problem. I am looking for a HT but its for me to feel good about what I see in the mirror. You will have no problem finding a lady.  Pick one that isnt a b*tch though next time. Pretty much every guy is going to lose their hair at some point so she is going to really be dissapointed at some point when reality kicks in. And most women age pretty poorly down the line so there is way more to finding a mate than looks

----------


## hairyandthehendersons

Oh and if your worried that it is an age thing thats not an issue either. Im 36 and recently was dating a girl that was 23 and did modeling. not trying to brag but maybe it will give you perspective and boost your confidence. when it comes down to it, just find a girl that loves you for you.

----------


## Follicle Island

> Pretty much every guy is going to lose their hair at some point


 Most men don't lose their hair until later on in life (35+) so it really puts us younger guys (18-35) at a huge disadvantage.

----------


## hairyandthehendersons

> Most men don't lose their hair until later on in life (35+) so it really puts us younger guys (18-35) at a huge disadvantage.


 Dude, you gotta change the way you think. Work out and make your self look as well as you can. But your attitude and how you carry yourself go a long way. I don't date girls my age...I moved back east from SoCal and the ones my age have kids, overweight, and not active. Usually they are 5-10yrs younger than me and very active.  Seriously, don't let the hair thing mess with you that badly! I want more hair, cant lie, but its not the huge issue you guys make it out to be. It probably bothered me much more when I was younger too, and therefore never approached the "hot" girl. Now that I'm older, i dont let it bother me as much. I do hate looking in the mirror every morning and seeing someone that looks older than i feel.
Good luck to you!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

*In my opinion*, balding isn't the end of the world like many make it seem, but is isn't totally irrelevant either.  I would be the first to say that for most people hair loss will have a negative impact on their looks.  But I truly believe that it isn't a death sentence.  You don't have to live a life of poverty, or exclusively date undesirable women.  Will hair loss exclude you from dating certain people or getting jobs?  Yes it certainly can, but it will not always be the case.  I have seen many bald/balding guys achieving financial success, or dating hot women.  It really isn't that uncommon at all.  

Too many guys around here want to use hair loss as a way to just give up on life, because that is the easy thing to do.  We have a built in excuse to blame all of our failures on.  It is much harder to step up and improve ourselves then it is just to say "if I had all my hair(which more than likely will never be an option) then everything would be perfect".  I have seen men complaining countless times about not getting women or jobs.  Then you ask them about education or exercising and they respond "I am too depressed to work out or find a better job".

----------


## fred970

> Dude, you gotta change the way you think. Work out and make your self look as well as you can.


 Why should we have to do that as bald or balding men? NW1 don't have to work out, they can just be slobs and women will like them that way.

Not everyone wants to get into bodybuilding. Ask yourself this question. If baldness isn't such a big deal, then why we have to compensate for it by working out?

----------


## baldozer

> Why should we have to do that as bald or balding men? NW1 don't have to work out, they can just be slobs and women will like them that way.
> 
> Not everyone wants to get into bodybuilding. Ask yourself this question. If baldness isn't such a big deal, then why we have to compensate for it by working out?


 Aren't you overrating hair? I mean, hair only helps when you are already good looking. If you are ugly, hair won't make you look better. I have seen plenty of ugly NW1s. Examples of famous ugly NW1s would be Diego Maradonna and George Lucas.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Aren't you overrating hair? I mean, hair only helps when you are already good looking. If you are ugly, hair won't make you look better. I have seen plenty of ugly NW1s. Examples of famous ugly NW1s would be Diego Maradonna and George Lucas.


 Lucas has a really low hairline.  Never really noticed that before.  My wife and I saw the final Hobbit film last night.  Quite an interesting collection of dwarf hair and hair styles.  One looks to be a modified Norwood 7 with tattoos all over his head.  

Chuck

----------


## hairyandthehendersons

> Why should we have to do that as bald or balding men? NW1 don't have to work out, they can just be slobs and women will like them that way.
> 
> Not everyone wants to get into bodybuilding. Ask yourself this question. If baldness isn't such a big deal, then why we have to compensate for it by working out?


 Well for me I was active most of my life. I love to snowboard, skateboard, surf and mountain bike. Also I do a lot of heated yoga because it helps all of my sports injuries I live with, mental health and well, I meet a lot of girls that are super attractive and are into the same things as me. I can't speak for anyone else but this is how it worked for me. After college I stopped doing all of those things because I thought that's what adults do. Sitting in a cube all day I naturally got chubby and lost muscle tone. I had a full thick head of hair and got almost no attention from girls. Now I have a buzz cut and date very often. Everyone is different but you gotta atleast try and make the best out of the hand your dealt. Really man start feeling more confidence and it goes a long way. Obviously I wouldn't be on here if I didn't want a nice full head of hair. Yeah probably it would make me more attractive to a certain group of women. Possibly boost my confidence more. I love feeling young and I absolutely hate waking up in the morning seeing someone that doesn't look like 'me'. It bothered me the most when o first started losing my hair and friends would point it out. But those friends lacked a lot of self confidence themselves and had a lot of their own issues so I had a lot of stuff to come back with.  I can tell you with 100% certainty that it has had no impact on my career. I'm doing extremely well in my field. I wish you all the best of luck with finding a solution that helps.  To dwell on it as the end of a great life is insane. Things can be way worse than hair loss.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

Girlfriend, according to this article dumped her man because he's too hairy.

*Article*

Chuck

----------


## Rekoj

Perfect For this Story 
http://imgur.com/gallery/VB1lfcD

----------


## Jasari

> Aren't you overrating hair? I mean, hair only helps when you are already good looking. If you are ugly, hair won't make you look better. I have seen plenty of ugly NW1s. Examples of famous ugly NW1s would be Diego Maradonna and George Lucas.


 At the end of the day hair probably is overrated. It adds to your appearance no doubt but the reality is this: if you're attractive pre hair, you're attractive post hair. 

The hardest hit guys would be those on the cusp of being attractive. For everyone else though: If you weren't attractive pre hair loss you won't be attractive post. The best thing anyone could do is to get FUE to build a hairline. While crown hair loss will still suck; a hairline frames the face and essentially keeps your look age appropriate.

Re: The body building thing; I know a lot of guys just aren't into it. Fair enough. Unfortunately a lean guy in the 180-200lb [80-90kg] will be far more attractive to the opposite sex, norwood 1 or not.

I'm more on the athletic side of things [170lb]. I prefer football over bodybuilding. That being said I spent 5 years working as a membership salesman at a gym. The place was packed with lean, bulky guys, hair, balding [Buzzed] etc and the fact of the matter is this: Women love it. It's down to the individual whether he wants to attain the look.

----------


## msnyc15

After 25/30 women care less about what you bring to the table with your  looks (hair, height to a degree, bod, ****) and more about what table you bring.  Once they get the whole hot/bad boy out of the way in their 20s when they have access to men galore (even the average ones and forget the hot ones) then they start to try to get the best they can for their future. Often this means ditching the guy with the adonis locks, or the jock, or the hung like horse for the possibly shorter, not a hottie bubble but who can provide the kind of life they want. So don't let anyone tell you women care less about looks or are less superficial. When women tell you they are more 'practical' it means they will end a relationship that has great physical/emotional connection in favor of one that will give them more...stuff/security. I've been to at least one wedding where the bride is marrying the newly minted partner at the firm while the hottie photographer is in fact some guy she was banging for years and the husband doesn't know about.  Not ranting here just letting you know the score.  Men's evolution is drastically different, after going for the hottest girls they can in their 20s they go for the women that make them happiest in their 30s. Why? Because women aren't 'bringing anything to the table' that men can't or aren't expected to bring for themselves; a good home, salary, lifestyle, security.  What this really has to do with a HT in fact is that if you  are getting it in your 30s or 40s, you aren't and don't need it to get 35-55 year old women because they are either a) husband shopping and your hair won't really matter if you have your shit together or b) divorced and husband shopping and your hair won't matter.  So who do you get a HT for besides your own self-esteem, to improve your looks for business meetings which in many industry is key (er Don Draper wouldn't be so admired by men and wanted by women if he looked like Peter Campbell he'd just be a jerk)?  You do it to be attractive to 25-35 year old women who are still looking for hot bod/hair/looks so you can have sex with them AND possibly, if one is worth your time and future,marry.  But bitching about women who either go for looks, height, hair or money is just a waste of time. Just NEVER get guilted by women in turn to not appreciate the 'superficial' things that you do value, and when you hit 45 and have great hair or a HT, don't let the 45 year old women guilt you into spending your new looks and your hard earned money on them because now they are willing to date you. Accept we are all 'superficial' in our own ways, make your self as good as you can in the ways you can change (body, hair, success, dress, personality) and pursue the best you can without guilt.  If you are getting a HT at 25 (!) then realize that even if you are getting hot(ter0 girls with your new locks, you better also get your shit together in the next ten years and hold on to your hair because the girls your age are going to care way less about your hair full or not then AND the younger girls still will. If you hit your 30s with decent success and looks however, you will basically have transported yourself to the life that 18-29 year old girls enjoyed for so long; the pick of the litter.

----------


## baldozer

> After 25/30 women care less about what you bring to the table with your  looks (hair, height to a degree, bod, ****) and more about what table you bring.  Once they get the whole hot/bad boy out of the way in their 20s when they have access to men galore (even the average ones and forget the hot ones) then they start to try to get the best they can for their future. Often this means ditching the guy with the adonis locks, or the jock, or the hung like horse for the possibly shorter, not a hottie bubble but who can provide the kind of life they want. So don't let anyone tell you women care less about looks or are less superficial. When women tell you they are more 'practical' it means they will end a relationship that has great physical/emotional connection in favor of one that will give them more...stuff/security. I've been to at least one wedding where the bride is marrying the newly minted partner at the firm while the hottie photographer is in fact some guy she was banging for years and the husband doesn't know about.  Not ranting here just letting you know the score.  Men's evolution is drastically different, after going for the hottest girls they can in their 20s they go for the women that make them happiest in their 30s. Why? Because women aren't 'bringing anything to the table' that men can't or aren't expected to bring for themselves; a good home, salary, lifestyle, security.  What this really has to do with a HT in fact is that if you  are getting it in your 30s or 40s, you aren't and don't need it to get 35-55 year old women because they are either a) husband shopping and your hair won't really matter if you have your shit together or b) divorced and husband shopping and your hair won't matter.  So who do you get a HT for besides your own self-esteem, to improve your looks for business meetings which in many industry is key (er Don Draper wouldn't be so admired by men and wanted by women if he looked like Peter Campbell he'd just be a jerk)?  You do it to be attractive to 25-35 year old women who are still looking for hot bod/hair/looks so you can have sex with them AND possibly, if one is worth your time and future,marry.  But bitching about women who either go for looks, height, hair or money is just a waste of time. Just NEVER get guilted by women in turn to not appreciate the 'superficial' things that you do value, and when you hit 45 and have great hair or a HT, don't let the 45 year old women guilt you into spending your new looks and your hard earned money on them because now they are willing to date you. Accept we are all 'superficial' in our own ways, make your self as good as you can in the ways you can change (body, hair, success, dress, personality) and pursue the best you can without guilt.  If you are getting a HT at 25 (!) then realize that even if you are getting hot(ter0 girls with your new locks, you better also get your shit together in the next ten years and hold on to your hair because the girls your age are going to care way less about your hair full or not then AND the younger girls still will. If you hit your 30s with decent success and looks however, you will basically have transported yourself to the life that 18-29 year old girls enjoyed for so long; the pick of the litter.


 But why would someone want to marry a woman who have slept with many men before. Fortunately, my wife was a virgin when I married her.

----------


## fred970

> But why would someone want to marry a woman who have slept with many men before. Fortunately, my wife was a virgin when I married her.


 You should never marry a woman who's not a virgin, so you did it right. No hymen, no diamond.

----------


## Kudu

> You should never marry a woman who's not a virgin, so you did it right. No hymen, no diamond.


 Problem is they're getting harder to find.

----------


## Illusion

> You should never marry a woman who's not a virgin, so you did it right. No hymen, no diamond.


 Is this real life? Sorry I sometimes can't really tell whether people are trolling/being sarcastic or just being serious on the internet

----------


## baldozer

> Is this real life? Sorry I sometimes can't really tell whether people are trolling/being sarcastic or just being serious on the internet


 Yes its real life. Many religious girls stay virgin till marriage. Not every girl is a slut.

----------


## cookies

> Yes its real life. Many religious girls stay virgin till marriage. Not every girl is a slut.


 It wasn't about girls not having sex untill marriege, but about demanding a girl to be a virgin in order to marry (eventhough you've slept with multiple girls), which a is ****ing pathetic sexist idea.

----------


## Illusion

> It wasn't about girls not having sex untill marriege, but about demanding a girl to be a virgin in order to marry (eventhough you've slept with multiple girls), which a is ****ing pathetic sexist idea.


 Yeah exactly this. Talking about double standards (unless you saved sex for after marriage yourself that is)

----------


## Jasari

> (eventhough you've slept with multiple girls), which a is ****ing pathetic sexist idea.


 I'm not touching on the virgin part of the post BUT… This is nonsense.

Women are key holders to sex. Biologically women hold more importance than men. We are disposable. That importance however comes with inherent responsibilities. The implications of sex are much greater for a female.

While it's a different time the same principles apply. A women who doesn't sleep around highlights strong values for her gender: Self control and virtuousness. These qualities are attractive to men.

A male who attains numerous sexual partners presents similar qualities which are attractive to females. Like I said: Females are the key holders to sex. They could have it as much as they want, whenever they want with so much as a look and a smile.

It's easy to be a slut. It's hard to be a stud. If a male is attaining numerous sexual partners he is doing so through desirable qualities such as: Physical fitness, confidence, self control and hard work. These qualities are attractive to females.

This isn't sexist. It's nature.

[Strange conversation for a hair loss forum lol].

----------


## msnyc15

> I'm not touching on the virgin part of the post BUT… This is nonsense.
> 
> Women are key holders to sex. Biologically women hold more importance than men. We are disposable. That importance however comes with inherent responsibilities. The implications of sex are much greater for a female.
> 
> While it's a different time the same principles apply. A women who doesn't sleep around highlights strong values for her gender: Self control and virtuousness. These qualities are attractive to men.
> 
> A male who attains numerous sexual partners presents similar qualities which are attractive to females. Like I said: Females are the key holders to sex. They could have it as much as they want, whenever they want with so much as a look and a smile.
> 
> It's easy to be a slut. It's hard to be a stud. If a male is attaining numerous sexual partners he is doing so through desirable qualities such as: Physical fitness, confidence, self control and hard work. These qualities are attractive to females.
> ...


 We aren't disposable.  It just requires less of us in any given society to make it work.  When you examine the reasons for instance men should 'give their lives' for women e.g. the justification given for Titanic, at the end of the day that is the reasoning. If we had to send a colony to Mars to perpetuate mankind and could only send 100 people, we could send 20 men and 80 women. Why? Because men are 'disposable'? Hardly. Because we can impregnate several women each (as we are supposed to do) from the time they are 13 until they are 30. They can spend 20 years popping babies out and caring for them and us. While we build and hunt and protect. That hardly makes women MORE important than men. It illustrates the natural state of affairs. By natural I mean in nature. In an advanced, civilized society this is hardly the case anymore.  Men have been 'shamed' into only having sex with one woman and more to the point in not pursuing the women he is biologically attracted to; young pretty (indicating healthy) ones.  Yet women have not changed their inherent and corollary biological pursuit; the single best male (strongest, fittest, best provider, best protector) for her and her child. So you are dead on in that a man is a stud if he beds many women since that indicates that he has the qualities desired by women and by extension nature.  And a woman who eschews that and sleeps with multiple partners without being impregnated and having children (many) is (according to this same nature) not doing her part in the natural order of things. Again, civilization has made this a moot point for women. And my point is that MEN need to stop whining about being dumped for not having whatever alpha qualities women want (hair, height, money) and do what they can to be the best they can AND not be shamed into now wanting the most young pretty women they can have. AND not buy into being 'disposable'.  Look around you my friend, that computer, the electricity, the building, the land, the cars, the planes and everything else makes it clear you are not.  Take what is yours as a man and provide what you are supposed to. But do not buy into providing what you are supposed to and not demanding what is your birthright in return. THT is not sexist, it is nature.

----------


## Jasari

> We aren't disposable.  It just requires less of us in any given society to make it work.  When you examine the reasons for instance men should 'give their lives' for women e.g. the justification given for Titanic, at the end of the day that is the reasoning. If we had to send a colony to Mars to perpetuate mankind and could only send 100 people, we could send 20 men and 80 women. Why? Because men are 'disposable'? Hardly. Because we can impregnate several women each (as we are supposed to do) from the time they are 13 until they are 30. They can spend 20 years popping babies out and caring for them and us. While we build and hunt and protect. That hardly makes women MORE important than men. It illustrates the natural state of affairs. By natural I mean in nature. In an advanced, civilized society this is hardly the case anymore.  Men have been 'shamed' into only having sex with one woman and more to the point in not pursuing the women he is biologically attracted to; young pretty (indicating healthy) ones.  Yet women have not changed their inherent and corollary biological pursuit; the single best male (strongest, fittest, best provider, best protector) for her and her child. So you are dead on in that a man is a stud if he beds many women since that indicates that he has the qualities desired by women and by extension nature.  And a woman who eschews that and sleeps with multiple partners without being impregnated and having children (many) is (according to this same nature) not doing her part in the natural order of things. Again, civilization has made this a moot point for women. And my point is that MEN need to stop whining about being dumped for not having whatever alpha qualities women want (hair, height, money) and do what they can to be the best they can AND not be shamed into now wanting the most young pretty women they can have. AND not buy into being 'disposable'.  Look around you my friend, that computer, the electricity, the building, the land, the cars, the planes and everything else makes it clear you are not.  Take what is yours as a man and provide what you are supposed to. But do not buy into providing what you are supposed to and not demanding what is your birthright in return. THT is not sexist, it is nature.


 * Biologically with regards to sex [I thought it was implied]. Men are without a doubt the most important sex biologically [With regards to progression and protection]. 

The world is built and maintained by men. As long as they strive towards the best possible outcome for their genetics every man has the potential to be a 'stud' both sexually and in life.

----------


## baldozer

> I'm not touching on the virgin part of the post BUT… This is nonsense.
> 
> Women are key holders to sex. Biologically women hold more importance than men. We are disposable. That importance however comes with inherent responsibilities. The implications of sex are much greater for a female.
> 
> While it's a different time the same principles apply. A women who doesn't sleep around highlights strong values for her gender: Self control and virtuousness. These qualities are attractive to men.
> 
> A male who attains numerous sexual partners presents similar qualities which are attractive to females. Like I said: Females are the key holders to sex. They could have it as much as they want, whenever they want with so much as a look and a smile.
> 
> It's easy to be a slut. It's hard to be a stud. If a male is attaining numerous sexual partners he is doing so through desirable qualities such as: Physical fitness, confidence, self control and hard work. These qualities are attractive to females.
> ...


 I totally agree. But feminazis obviously want people to ignore those biological differences.

----------


## cookies

> I'm not touching on the virgin part of the post BUT… This is nonsense.
> 
> Women are key holders to sex. Biologically women hold more importance than men. We are disposable. That importance however comes with inherent responsibilities. The implications of sex are much greater for a female.
> 
> While it's a different time the same principles apply. A women who doesn't sleep around highlights strong values for her gender: Self control and virtuousness. These qualities are attractive to men.
> 
> A male who attains numerous sexual partners presents similar qualities which are attractive to females. Like I said: Females are the key holders to sex. They could have it as much as they want, whenever they want with so much as a look and a smile.
> 
> It's easy to be a slut. It's hard to be a stud. If a male is attaining numerous sexual partners he is doing so through desirable qualities such as: Physical fitness, confidence, self control and hard work. These qualities are attractive to females.
> ...


 There is a difference in recognising sexual absitence in women an attractive trait from an evolutionary point of view (which is debatable), and calling a woman who has sex before marriage a slut, in this day and age where having sex as a women does not come with great responsibilities.

----------


## htalk

> You should never marry a woman who's not a virgin, so you did it right. No hymen, no diamond.


 Lol

----------

